# Brother GT-381 using Firebird ink



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried Firebird ink in a Brother GT-381 DTG? Did it work ok or did you have problems with this ink?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I think that ink must specialy formulated for brother pinthead, but no doubt firebirdcrew will do that at some point.


----------



## FIREBIRDshawn (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Doug,

FIREBIRD Ink is currently available for Epson(R)-based Direct-To-Garment Printers. This ink set is produced for the specifications for the Epson DX5 printhead.

Boguslaw is correct in saying that the DTG ink must be specially formulated for the specific printhead of the GT-381 printer. 

FIREBIRD Ink has already developed an ink that is compatible for the GT-3 series printer. We have not launched this product for market. Here is a video of a print using FIREBIRD Ink: WHITE INK & CMYK PRINT 

Please Note: Brother(R) has not endorsed the use of FIREBIRD Ink for use with its Grafitee TM Direct-To-Garment Printers. There is no affiliation between FIREBIRD Ink and Brother(R).




dougie54 said:


> Has anyone tried Firebird ink in a Brother GT-381 DTG? Did it work ok or did you have problems with this ink?


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

What is the projected price per cc? What is the cure time on the heat press? When is the projected launch date? My opinion is the ink needs to be half the price otherwise it's not worth the risk at least for me. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## acca (Jun 25, 2006)

How is the ink attached to the printer? Do you have cartridges that fit the machine?


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

What is the cure time?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

I called them today to find out more info and the person I spoke with did not seem to know much about this product. He first tried to tell me that the G3 used piezo heads then tried to tell me that the brother ink was dupont ink just tweaked a little. Then he told me the white ink cure time was 90 secs so I am really confused now because none of this is correct based on what I was told by someone else.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

hi firebird, will there be firebird ink for GT 541?


----------

